# Koi-Teich 2010 - erbitte Hilfe!



## Teich-Emminger (8. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Koispezialisten,

wir planen jetzt im Frühjar einen Koi-Teich zu bauen. Auf der Suche nach vielen Informationen bin ich auch auf euer Forum gestoßen und irgendwie hängengeblieben 
Sind echt gute Tips und Anleitungen zu finden... und aus Fehlern / Erfahrungen anderer kann man nun am meisten lernen 

Hier mal ein paar kurze Daten zu unserem Projekt: (ich bin froh über jeden Tip oder Kritick)

- göße Hauptteich L x B x T   4 x 3 x 2,2 = (26,4m³) ca. wird ggf. durch rundungen noch etwas größer

- soll durch einen Schwerkraft, Reihenfilter mit anschließendem Pflanzenfilter betrieben werden
(Genaue größe noch in Planung)

- Rohrpumpe 16m³/h dürfte ausreichen !?

- Teichfolie EPDM (möchte sie gerne ohne falten verlegen --> weiß aber nicht wie das geht oder machbar ist!! bitte um Hilfe)

*Unser großes ZIEL ist es, den Teich so Preiswer wie nur möglich zu bauen *

Ich freue mich mit euch unser Projekt reifen zu lassen,

Grüße Samuel


----------



## rainthanner (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich 2010 - erbete Hilfe!*

Hallo Samuel, 

bisher gibt es nichts zu bemängeln. 
Was wäre deine konkrete Frage? 

Deine geplante Teichgröße ist gut. Wände steil abfallend ist klar. 
Das faltenfreie Einschweissen von Folie hat sich bewährt. 
Bodenablauf und Skimmer sind Pflichtprogramm. 
Die Isolierung der Teichwände hat sich mittlerweile als sehr nützlich im Winter herausgestellt. 

Die 16000er Pumpe würde ich allerdings gegen 2 x 10000 tauschen. Hat mehrere Vorteile. Kein Totalausfall, wenn die Pumpe kaputt ist. Geringerer Durchsatz im Winterbetrieb. 

Kannst loslegen - was soll schiefgeh`n? 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich 2010 - erbete Hilfe!*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Was wäre deine konkrete Frage?



Guten Morgen,

momentan informiere ich mich bei uns in der Region was denn so die einzelnen Materialien wie EPDM Folie, Schahlungssteine, etc. so kosten und ich merke das es riesen unterschiede zum internet gibt...
Habt ihr mir da ein paar tips und aus was ich da so achten sollte!?

Mir __ Fliegen noch tausend konkrete Fragen im Kopf rum aber hir mal 2 mit denen ich mich momentan sehr auseinandersetze...


--> 1. zum verkleben der EPDM Folie:
- gibt es dazu irgendwo genaue Anleitungen? (habe noch keine gefunden)
- Was brauche ich zum verkleben der Folien / verschweißen ??
- Muss ich die Folie auch an den Wänden verkleben oder reicht da später der Wasserdruck??
- Müssen die Ecken im Teich abgerundet werden oder können die im 90° Winkel bleiben?
(ein Fließ wird natürlich untergelegt)
- und und und

--> 2. Wir habe hir sehr lange und starke Winter (Teich liegt auf ca. 700m höhe)
- Macht es Sinn das wasser bei -20° aussentemp. umzuwälzen?

Ich habe mir gedacht das ich zu Winterbeginn den Teich komplett abdecke und dann nur noch einen Lüfter laufen lasse das die Wasseroberfläche bewegt wird...
Filter wird dann wieder im Frühjahr in betrieb genommen wenn die wassertemp. einen durchnitt von 10° erreicht hat!!
Ich habe leider keine möglichkeit den Teich zu Heitzen...ist mir einfach zu teuer!!

Was meinen die Profis??

Grüße Samuel

PS: Skitzen und Bilder folgen....


----------



## rainthanner (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich 2010 - erbete Hilfe!*

zu 1: 
Mit verschweißen meinte ich eher verschweissen lassen. Mit PVC-Folie kostet das wirklich kein Vermögen und alles andere tut dir später nur leid. Verkleben kann auch in die Hose gehn. 

zu 2: 
Mit einer guten Isolation der Teichwände geht das sicherlich auch bei euch gut. Die Filter an Koiteichen laufen eigentlich ganzjährig durch. Die genannten Aussenmaße sind sehr vernünftig und für eine Abdeckung in Form eines Folientunnels o. ä. gut geeignet. Eine Heizung würde ich immer einplanen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ebo (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich 2010 - erbitte Hilfe!*

Hallo.

Das verschweißen wird ca. 300 - 400 Euro kosten. + Folie 

Aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Eckig oder rund ist egal die Folie wird genau eingepasst und verschweißt.
Den Teich musst du nicht beheizen du planst ja eine sehr gute Tiefe aber wenn ihr so harte Winter habt wirst du um eine vernünftige, isolierte Abdeckung nicht herum kommen.

Dann kannst du das Wasser auch durch den Filter laufen lassen. Bodenabläufe schließen und quasi nur das Oberflächenwasser umwälzen.

Mein Vorschlag:

Teichfolie verschweißen lassen. Je nach Grundriss 2 BA und 2 Skimmer, eine Pumpenkammer und den Filter in Schwerkraft ( dadurch gleich isoliert ). Vernünftige, isolierte  Abdeckungen für Teich, Pumpenkammer und Filter und du kannst alles ganzjährig ohne Probleme betreiben. Unterstützt mit jeweils einem Sauerstoffstein pro Filterkammer, Teich und Pumpenkammer  und da friert nix mehr ein und Sauerstoff ist auch genug da.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## Teich-Emminger (15. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Teich 2010 - erbitte Hilfe!*

Hallo ebo,

danke für deinen Beitrag 

Bis jetzt habe ich noch niemand bei uns in der Region gefunden der Teichfolien verschweißt!
=(
(Hatte ja gehofft, dass man das selber machen kann, aber nach langem Nachforschen rät mir doch jeder davon ab)

Werde wohl doch eine kompl. Folie verlegen und die Falten verkleben--> hoffe das hält!? 

Würdest du mir einen Pflanzenfilter weiterempfehlen oder sagst du das man auch darauf verzichten kann??
Was machst du mit deinem Planzenfilter im Winter? Lässt du weiter wasser durchlaufen oder legst du ihn über den Winter still?

Grüße Samuel


----------

